# Clarification Wanted



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I was looking at the Avatar options and it appears that this s/w allows 100x100 but then it states any above 70x70 will be deleted.

Here is what I assume you wrote:

“We have alloted up to 100 X 100 pixels only in case your avatar is an odd shape and not perfectly square. Do not post full 100 X 100 square avatars or they will be deleted.”


So I assume that I haven't been following your guidelines because I make all mine 100X100 and obviously you haven't been enforcing it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We've been enforcing it, just not 100% since sometimes we don't notice it or just don't have the time.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Can you recommend any free picture manipulating s/w to alter the images? I use to have a number of them on my old PC but forget the name of them. That was when I use to be into taking photos. It's kind of hard to make an image fit into 100x100 with paint unless I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Also, why do you have this policy since 100x100 doesn't appear to be really altering the format of these forums unless it cost you extra by using more bandwidth?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Rage, I agree that 100x100 is too big. Get the GIMP at www.gimp.org ( www.gimp.org/win32 for an excellent Windows port) it works great, will scale your images well, and has excellent compression options and quality for JPEG, PNG, and most other graphics formats (GIF support is an optional download on the same page due to Unisys issues)


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

02/12/2002 03:05AM 418 README
02/12/2002 03:06AM 10,795,020 gimp-1.2.3.tar.bz2
02/12/2002 03:06AM 14,712,517 gimp-1.2.3.tar.gz
02/12/2002 03:05AM 44 gimp-data-extras-1.2.0.tar.bz2
02/12/2002 03:05AM 43 gimp-data-extras-1.2.0.tar.gz
02/12/2002 03:16AM 1,553,241 patch-1.2.2-1.2.3.bz2
02/12/2002 03:16AM 2,530,728 patch-1.2.2-1.2.3.gz


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Which one do I pick?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The issue is primarily size - a 70x70 avatar is 2-3k smaller in size. At 20 messages per page, that's 40k-60k of data that doesn't have to load for each page. Also, the larger the avatar, the more padding space has to be added to the end of the smaller posts. That's why the size limit.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Okay, I'll reduce mine when I get the s/w to do it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Try this Rage...

http://www2.arnes.si/~sopjsimo/gimp/


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Nevermind.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

If you aren't familiar with GIMP's design (or are just plain lazy) use James' link - it's an excellent Windows installer.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Do I need this too?

"gimp-1.2.3-20020527-lzw-setup.zip - LZW libraries - required if you want to save GIF and LZW compressed TIFF files

You can only download these if you have Unisys' license, or live in country without software patents
libtiff.dll wasn't installed properly by the previous LZW installer. Fixed."

If so, do I have to download this crap as well?

"plugin-pack.zip - installer for the plugins from http://isweb6.infoseek.co.jp/computer/wingimp/files/plug-ins/

These plugins are compiled for Gimp 1.2.3. It is not guaranteed that all of them work."


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

You don't need extra plugins, if you want to work with GIF you need the LZW files


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

gimp-1.2.3.tar.bz2

Windows didn't recognize this file so I couldn't install the damn thing. 

gimp-1.2.3-20020527-setup

THis damn file wouldn't work on it's own.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It's not that hard Rage, for Windows:

Get ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/gimp-win/gtk+-1.3.0-20020313-setup-2.zip

and

ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/gimp-win/gimp-1.2.3-20020527-setup.zip

and for GIFs:

ftp://ftp.arnes.si/software/gimp-win/gimp-1.2.3-20020527-lzw-setup.zip

Then install them in that order


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh, and you might need WinZIP (www.winzip.com) to unzip the files if you don't have Me or XP and haven't already installed a ZIP program


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks, I think I got it.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"It's not that hard Rage, for Windows:"

The one file I downloaded must have been corrupt. I downloaded it the 2nd time and it worked.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Looks good.

Mark


----------

